# Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot



## Perby (28. Jan. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir ihr in meinen letzten Beiträgen lesen könnt, habe ich im Frühjahr und Sommer meinen Teich mit sehr vielen Pflanzen bestückt, den Filter vergrößert und die Fische häufiger und mit hochwertigem Futter gefüttert.

Das Ergebniss war hervorragend: Die Pflanzen wuchsen sehr kräftig, der Filter arbeitete perfekt und die Fische haben deutlich in der Größe zugelegt. Alles war perfekt.

Nun wollte ich dieses Frühjahr den Teich von jetzt 1,10m an der tiefsten Stelle auf mindestens 1,8m graben und auch die Fläche ein wenig vergrößern.

Im Winter habe ich schon seit einigen Jahren den Filter ausgeschaltet, damit sich das Wasser nicht zu sehr abkühlt und einen Teichheizer eingehängt, damit eine Stelle eisfrei bleibt. Der letzte Winter war sehr streng, langer Dauerfrost und dickes Eis auf dem Teich bis auf die eine Stelle. Dieses Jahr war der Winter sehr mild, so dass ich bis vor zwei Wochen noch die Kois sehen konnte, wie sie sich gemächlich bewegten. Erst die letzten zwei Wochen hatte wir hier Dauerfrost und Nachts durchaus bis minus 10 ° C.

Heute habe ich unter dem schmelzenden Eis von meinen sieben Kois fünf Tote rausgefischt. Eine Katastrophe, die schönsten und größten natürlich.

Und ich weiß nicht warum????

Das Wasser hat in 1,00m Tiefe 3°C Plus. Ist das zu wenig? Wäre es in 1,80m Tiefe deutlich wärmer? Ich kann doch keine zigtausend Liter heizen?

Habt ihr eine Idee? Die letzten beiden Jahre lief es perfekt.

Nun überlege ich, den Teich nicht zu vertiefen und umzubauen, sondern gänzlich aufzulösen und zuzuschütten?

Ich bin deprimiert.


----------



## Nori (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Vielleicht hätte ihnen eine Luftpumpe gut getan - gerade bei so kleinen Volumen ist das bestimmt kein Fehler.
3 °C ist doch ein sehr guter Wert, in meinem Tich sind es 0°C schon seit Wochen - Fische ersticken eher als dass sie erfrieren!



Gruß Nori


----------



## jolantha (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Perby,
das ist wirklich sehr traurig, hattest Du denn wirklich keinen Sauerstoffsprudler drin ? 
Ich habe bei mir auch keine Heizung, und mein Teich ist komplett zugefroren, bis auf die eine Stelle in der
Flachzone, da sprudelt es munter vor sich hin, und die Faulgase können entweichen. 
Die Sprudler liegen in der Flachzone, ca. 20 cm tief, damit sie das Wasser nicht umwälzen, denn unten am Grund ist es immer ca. 4 ° warm.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hey perby, wenn es die größten koi sind, dann verendeten sie an sauerstoffmangel. Gerade die großen fische benötigen mehr sauerstoff als die kleinen,weshala die zuerst sterben. Ein luftsprudler hätte da sicher geholfen. Noch besser wäre ein teichabdeckung gewesen. Koihaltung ist nicht ganz so einfach wie die haltung von goldfischen. 3grad ist eigentlich grenzwertig. Als minimum sollten 4grad im teich sein. Siche überleben sie auch temperaturen unter 4grad, aber zu kaltes wasser kann die kiemen schädigen und eine kiemennekrose (erfrierung) hervorrufen. Schütte den teich nicht zu! Erweitere ihn und geh mit neuem mut in eine neue teichsaison. Auch ich habe damals fehler gemacht und verluste gehabt. Aber man sagt nicht umsonst: aus fehlern lernt man!!!


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Perby,
das tut mir sehr Leid und ich kann es gut nachfühlen.

Besonders kritisch wird es bei der Schneeschmelze, da dann das Wasser schnell abkühlen kann.
Ich will Morgen dem Teich etwas helfen. Bin schon etwas nervös.

Wenn der Filter aus ist und keine große Umwälzung stattfindet, sollten sich bei ausreichender Tiefe 4° einstellen.
Der gut gewachsene Besatz in Verbindung mit dem aktuell noch kleinen Volumen könnte der Auslöser gewesen sein. 
Ich hab das auch schon so erfahren, da die Koi sehr gut gewachsen waren und der Teich / Filter leider nicht entsprechend.
Es sind zu viele Fische die Sauerstoff brauchen und unter dem Eis produzieren die Pflanzen dann zu wenig.


----------



## Perby (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo,

danke schon mal für die Antworten. Ich möchte nicht Jahr für Jahr eine weitere Möglichkeit ausprobieren und neue Kois besorgen, um zu testen, ob ich es jetzt endlich schaffe. So sollte ich nicht mit Tieren experimentieren.

Für ein Ersticken spricht aber auch, dass eine heimische Kröte ebenfalls tot von mir rausgefischt wurde.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich immer ein 30 cm großes Loch im Teich und eine Menge Schilfpflanzen, die durch das Eis stehen.

Ein kleiner Sprudler wird doch nicht den Sauerstoffgehalt in 6000 l oder mehr deutlich erhöhen?


----------



## Nori (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Ein kleiner Sprudler (z.B. ein 16 Watt Kolbenkompressor) fördert ca. 2100 Lit pro Stunde.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Du sollst auch nicht experimentieren. Beschäftige dich intensiv mit den anforderungen für einen gut funktionierenden koiteich. Und wenn du das umsetzt, dann hast du auch nicht mehr die ausfälle. Wir helfen dir gerne bei der planung für einen guten koiteich. Zeig doch mal wie er jetzt aussieht und was du an veränderungen geplant hast.


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Perby,
ein zu hoher Besatz kommt meist schleichend und dann läuft was schief, wenn es an die Grenzen geht.
Wie Mandy schon schrieb, benötigen große Koi deutlich mehr Sauerstoff. Da du sie so gut gepflegt hast, sind das nun möglicherweise insgesamt zu viele (Kg) gewesen.
Auch der Teichboden kann eine Ursache sein. Die Verwesungsprozesse darin benötigen auch O².
Es könnte sein, dass es ohne die "zahlreichen Goldfische" noch gereich hätte.

Die Mindestanforderungen für Koi liegen bei 10m³, dort solltest du deutlich darüber liegen und es geht ihnen gut.
Von den Goldies solltest du dich am besten trennen, da die mit gutem Futter auch enorm wachsen und sich vermehren.


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Ein Hinweis an dieser Stelle auf die besonders kritische Wetterlage befindet sich auf der Hautpseite oben.
Wer die Links nicht lesen kann: Schnee und Eis oder Tauwasser

Durch die Menge an Schnee, die nun kurzfristig taut, entspehen große Mengen an sehr kaltem Wasser, die den Teich schnell abkühlen.


----------



## Perby (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Der Umstand, dass nicht die Zahl der Fische pro Liter Teichwasser, sondern die Größe (oder Kg) der Fische entscheidend ist, leuchtet mir ein. Auch die Goldfische sind ja mitgewachsen. 

Ich werde wohl dennoch im Frühjahr, Sommer den Teich vertiefen und ein wenig vergrößern und dann im Winter den Teichheizer bzw. -eisfreihalter und zusätzlich eine Luftpumpe laufen lassen. So habe ich dann mindestens zwei Stellen im Teich eisfrei und ein wenig Sauerstoff-Zugabe. Der Filter bleibt aber im Winter aus, sonst kühlt es zu schnell ab.

Über eine Abdeckung des Teiches habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber die von mir favorisierten Kunststoffbälle sind kaum erschwinglich. Es wird ja eine riesige Anzahl benötigt.

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Tipps. Ich schöpfe langsam wieder Hoffnung. :betenEinen Anfang habe ich ja letzten Sommer gemacht. Viele, viele Pflanzen, einen großen Filter mit Siebfilter und deutlich besseres Futter. Nun fehlt nur noch die entsprechende Teichgröße, das richtige Teichvolumen.

Danke und hoffentlich kommt der Frühling bald.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Wenn du fragen hast, her damit. Wir helfen dir gern . Stell doch mal deine veränderungsplanung ein 
Ps:eine heizung ohne abdeckung ist strom und geldverschwendung


----------



## Perby (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Mit Teichheizer meine ich einen Heizstab ähnlich dem aus Aquarien, der an einem Styroporring befestigt ist und einfach nur eine kleine Stelle eisfrei hält, aber nicht den Teich heizt. Also ein elektrischer Eisfreihalter.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Der ist blödsinn. Für die konstanthaltung der temperatur eines koiteiches absolut ungeeignet und für das 'luftloch' haste den sprudler. Was würde denn gegen eine abdeckung sprechen? damit könntest du den teich konstanter halten. Bälle muß man nicht nehmen. Luftpolsterfolie geht da auch schon.


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Für eine kleine Stelle eisfrei zu halten ist das in Ordnung.
Man kann mit einer Abdeckung aus Styrodur (Kostet nicht so viel) sehr gut die Wärmeabgabe verringern und sorgt für gleichbleibendere Temperaturen.

Bei den Goldies noch mal darüber nachdenken. Ich habe auch alle schweren Herzens verschenkt.


----------



## Perby (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Ich hatte auch vor, die Goldis bei der Gelegenheit zu verschenken. Hatte ich schon einmal bei einem Umbau gemacht, hatte aber wohl an den Pflanzen Eier von den Fischen. So dauerte es nicht lange und es sind wieder Goldfische im Teich.

Hier nun mal meine Wasserwerte, die glaube ich im Winter ohne Filter immer schlechter sind, als sonst im Jahr.

NH4: 0,2
NO2: 0,0
NO3: 0,0

aber

PH: 6,5
GH: 4
KH: 2


----------



## Joerg (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Perby,
Goldies alle loszuwerden ist schon schwer. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist im Frühjahr vor dem Laichen. Dann sehr lange suchen. 

Die letzten Werte sind schon bedenklich, wenn der Teich klein ist.
Der niedrige KH Wert vermindert die Pufferung des PH. Dann kann es zu starken Schwankungen kommen.
Welche Werte hat dein Ausgangswasser und hast du viel WW gemacht?
Ein Beutel Muschelgrid im Teich/Filter kann den KH Wert günstig und effizient anheben.


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Moin moin Perby, 
na traurig ist das schon und ich möchte garnicht darüber nachdenken, wie ich reagieren würde!!
Ich hatte in den Anfängen vor ca. 15 Jahren genau das selbe Problem, Teich war nur 1 Meter tief und keine Belüftung durch einen vernünftigen Kompressor!!! Auch da sind mir im Winter viele Koi und Goldis gestorben und ich war vollig fertig, steckt man doch viel Arbeit, Geld und Zeit in einen Teich!
Durch einen Umzug und neues Teichprojekt, habe ich diese Fehlerquellen gleich ausgemerzt!
Vernünftiger Kompressor und eine Teichtiefe von 1,80 Meter, seit dem ist mir ein Koi und drei Goldfische gestorben, was denke ich völlig Ok ist.
Aufgeben würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht aber darüber nachdenken, was du evtl. falsch gemacht hast und dies verbessern!
Dann wirst du auch wieder viel Freude und Lust an deinen Teich und den Fischen haben!


----------



## Perby (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Ich bin noch unschlüssig, was ich tun soll.

Die Wasserwerte sind im Sommer deutlich besser gewesen. Im Filter hatte ich auch eine Beutel mit Muschelgrit liegen. Der Filter war ja aber nun aus. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, wann ich den wieder anschalte.

Meint ihr, dass die Fische erstickt sind, obwohl ein Loch im Eis war und das Eis überhaupt nur zwei Wochen bestand? Vor zwei Wochen habe ich alle schwimmen gesehen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Moin, na das Loch im Eis bringt kein Sauerdtoff ins Wasser!!!!


----------



## Perby (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Naja, du hast wohl recht.


Aber im letzten Winter, der noch viel strenger und länger war, ist mir keiner gestorben. Deshalb bin ich diesmal so verwundert und deprimiert zugleich.


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Schreib doch bitte mal deinen Vornanen unter deine Beiträge und in dein Profil!!!


----------



## Joerg (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Meist kommen mehrere Faktoren zusammen.
Der höhrere Besatz, zu wenig Sauerstoff, Schneeschmelze .....


----------



## Perby (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Ok. Mir leuchten die Sachen sehr wohl ein. Wenn ich mich nun entschließe, den Teich deutlich im Volumen zu vergrößern, die Goldfische abgebe und im nächsten Winter belüfte, wünsche ich mir, dass es zu keinen Ausfällen mehr kommt. Aber eine Gewissheit will sich da noch nicht einstellen. Es grenzt an ein weiteres Experiment.

Ich habe nun schon das Eis freigehalten, damit die Faulgase entweichen.
Ich habe viele Pflanzen gesetzt, um das Wasser zu verbessern.
Ich habe einen großen Filter, mit großer Pumpe und UVC-Lampe installiert.
Die Wassertemperatur war auch nicht so schlecht (3°C in 1m Tiefe)
Und nun kommen noch die Volumenvergrößerung und die Reduzierung der Fische hinzu.

Es muss doch irgendwie zu schaffen sein, ohne jeden Fehler selbst zu machen und dabei die armen Kois zu opfern.

Grüße aus Hamburg, 
Michael


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Michael,
viele haben aus leidvollen Erfahrungen gelernt. Diese dann konsequent umzusetzen ist kein Experiment mehr. 

Kois können schon mal empfindlicher sein als andere Fische. 
Wenn du die Volumenvergrößerung, Reduzierung des Besatzes und möglicherweise eine Abdeckung des Teichs angehst, wirst du sicher viel Freude an ihnen haben.

Das bekommst du sicher so hin, dass es gut läuft.


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Michael, 
leider wirst du bei aller besorgnis um deine Fische ein gewisses Risiko nicht abstellen können, das ist bei der Tierhaltung im allgemeinen auch nicht anders!! Geht uns hier auch nicht anders mit unseren Hunden und Schafen, irgentwas ist doch immer!
Du kannst aber durch gewisse Voraussetzungen, das Risiko minimieren!


----------



## Olli.P (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Michael,


um mal den Ursachen richtig auf den Grund gehen zu können, mal ein, zwei Fragen:

Hat der jetzige Teich einen Bodenablauf?

Hast du den Dreck und die Koi.acke die die Pumpe nicht raus gebracht hat manuell raus geholt?

Wenn nicht, kann das auch schon eine Ursache für das Sterben sein, denn wenn das anfängt zu gammeln gibbet auch giftige Gase und der Prozess/die Bakkis verbrauchen auch Sauerstoff..............


----------



## Perby (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo,

der Teich hat keinen Bodenablauf und es liegt ein wenig Schlamm und Laub im Teich, das die Pumpe nicht erreicht. Den Schlamm habe ich nicht herausgeholt. Ich habe keinen Schlammsauger und weiß nicht, ob solche Geräte zu empfehlen sind. Mit dem Kescher wühle ich den ganzen ...eiß nur auf.

Auch das werde ich bei der Neuanlage ändern. Dann habe ich nun bald alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschlossen -hoffentlich- um auch wieder schöne Kois zu halten.

Übrigens habe ich heute den letzten Koi tot rausgefangen. Einen __ Goldfisch habe ich bisher schwimmen gesehen.

Ohne Kois habe ich auch beim Umbau keine Sorgen mehr mit der Zwischenhälterung. Die Goldis kommen in ein großes Becken und werden direkt verschenkt. Ich hoffe, sie haben bis dahin nicht schon wieder Eier versteckt.

Ein gewisses Risiko bleibt immer, das stimmt, auch von den Hühnern wird mal eins krank oder stirbt oder wird von einem Raubtier geholt. Aber immer selten und nur vereinzelt. Im Koiteich gibt es bei mir keine Kois mehr. Damit bin ich wohl der einzige. Darf ich es noch Koiteich nennen?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Michael, 
is schon bedauerlich und traurig aber nun hast du den Kopf frei für deinen Umbau.
Wann soll es den los gehn???


----------



## Perby (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Ich habe noch keinen genauen Plan. Im Frühjahr bzw. Sommer, so dass der Teich ein wenig Zeit hat, sich einzufahren. Ob dann dieses Jahr schon neue Kois einziehen, weiß ich noch nicht. Wenn ich widerstehen kann.

Aber im Frühjahr soll auch der Entenstall gemauert werden und Entenküken besorgt und aufgezogen werden.
Keine Angst, die __ Enten können nicht __ fliegen und kommen nicht in den Teich.


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Michael,
bei der Intensivhaltung, die in Koiteichen leider gängig ist, sollte man ein paar Risiken minimieren.
Ein BA, der den Mulm gut aus dem Teich holt, gehört dazu.
Was nicht irgendwo vergammelt, kann das Wasser kaum belasten.

Ein paar Sachen hast du ja schon beim ersten Anlauf bedacht: Großer Filter, Eisfreihalter, gutes Futter ...
Setze nun den Rest um und die Koi werden dir viele Jahre Freude machen.


----------



## Perby (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Jawoll, so mache ich es. Ich habe mich entschieden, den Teich in Ruhe umzubauen und mir wieder einige Kois anzuschaffen.

Danke für das Mutmachen und die Tipps.


Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Moin Michael,
prima das du nicht aufgibst, ich denke solche Nackenschläge  mußten wir fast alle schon hin nehmen.


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

ohje, sehr traurig......  bei uns überwintern die Fische allesamt in 2 metern Tiefe bei guten 5 Grad, bisher ist trotz aus geschaltetem Filter etc noch kein Verlust zu beklagen gewesen... wir haben allerdings auch 35.000 Liter


----------



## Perby (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Lucy,

das ist ja auch mein Problem. Mein Teich ist nicht so tief und hat auch nicht das Volumen. Das will ich demnächst oder dieses Jahr noch in Angriff nehmen. Ich denke, dass ich dann auch irgendetwas zwischen 15.000 und 20.000 Liter bauen kann.


----------



## jolantha (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Perby,
halte einfach durch ! 
Mein erster Teich wurde 1980 angelegt, 4 x 2,50 m , und gutmeinende Freunde schenkten mir ihre überzähligen Fische . Auf einmal tummelten sich da an die 50 Goldis und __ Shubunkin, mit einer Minipumpe versorgt, und einem vollkommen unterdimensionierten Filter. 
Einen Koi bekam ich damals zum Geburtstag, der lebt heute noch !!
Natürlich starben mir die Fische hintereinander weg, 
 und ich bin dann erst einmal los und hab mir Bücher gekauft, um mich schlau zu lesen . 
Mein jetziger Teich wurde 1998 angelegt und  ist 12m x 8m und ca. 1,30 tief.
Fehler dabei : Kein Bodenablauf  
Mein derzeitiger Bestand sind 10 Koi , einer ist mir letztes Jahr gestorben, er trieb einfach Bauch oben im 
Wasser. 
Zwischendurch waren sie auch mal krank, aber ans Aufgeben habe ich nie gedacht, und ich glaube 
meine Fische überleben mich noch !


----------



## BMW525v6 (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Perby,

Kurz und Knapp:

-dein Teich ist zu flach(ist er Tief genug brauchst du auch nicht zu Heizen/min.1,80m)
-zu kalt
-zu klein
-kein Sauerstoff oder nicht genug!!!

Gruß Nico
P.S.
nicht zuschütten sondern verbessern,ist schließlich dein Hobby


----------



## MadDog (2. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Perby,

gib nicht auf. Es tut mir leid mit deinen Kois, aber das muss man einfach durch. Ich habe bis jetzt einen Koi verloren (zum Glück nur ein Jungkoi).

Wie schon einige hier geschrieben haben, ist eine permanente Luftversorgung sehr wichtig, aber ich finde auch, es ist wichtig, einen Teil des Teichs freizuhalten.
Ich lasse mindestens eine Pumpe immer durchlaufen. Ich klemme aber die Pumpe vom Filterkreislauf ab. Hole diese hoch uns hänge die Pumpe ca. 40-50 cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Dann schließe ich einen kurzen Schlauch an, den ich so lege, das die Öffnung in Höhe des Wasserspiegels ist.
Somit ergibt sich eine Strömung auf der Oberfläche in dem ich dann noch die Luftsprudler hänge. In diesem Bereich friert der Teich dann nicht zu.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Cap 222 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo Michael
Wünsche dir zu deinen Neuanfang alles Gute und viel Spaß!!!!
Habe letzte Woche mein ersten Koi in 13 Jahren verloren (63cm) war aber nicht der Größte.
Gruß Arno.


----------



## California1 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Genau, schick uns einfach Mal ein Foto und dann können wir dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## seppl (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

Hallo,wir hatten auch fast jedes Jahr einen toten Koi. Haben jetzt seit 2 Jahren über den Winter 
eine kleine Pumpe laufen, geht in den Filter ohne Filtermatte aber mit Sauerstoff angereichert und wieder zurück in den Teich mit KG Rohre in die Tiefe zurück, wegen Faulgase. Seit dem kein Verlust mehr.
Sauerstoff haben wir immer über den Winter laufen lassen, daß der Teich nicht ganz zu
friert.  Haben nämlich vor 2 Jahren unseren schönsten Butterflykoi verloren, aus Fehlern
lernt man. 
Grüße Marion


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Ich glaube, ich gebe auf, viele Kois sind tot*

unsre haben bisher alle Winter überlebt, trotz teilweise 50 cm Eisschicht ....     hatten in den ,,harten" Wintern nen Sprudler drin, dies Jahr nicht, den Fischies gehts super, nicht ein Verlust zu beklagen bisher.... wir haben 1,80 m WT und unten sinds 5 Grad


----------

